# [SOLVED] Explorer.exe 'File does not have a program associated with it'



## gaz_j (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi everyone. 

Got a problem with a users laptop. 

When I start the laptop everything is fine. The novell log on screen appears. I type in the username and password and click ok. The users background appears but then nothing else. I can Ctrl + Alt + Del and run task manager. 

Explorer is not running which I assumed was my problem. I have tried to run explorer by going to file, then new task, but after typing in explorer.exe and clicking ok (to run the program) the following error message appears:

'This file does not have a program asociated with it for performing this action. Create an association in the Folder Options control panel.'


Any idea's what has causd it or what I should do? I would do what the error message says but because I can't access anything other than task manager I can't go to control panel etc...

Many thanks everyone. I thought it was going to be as simple as running explorer.exe but obviously not :4-thatsba


----------



## gaz_j (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Explorer.exe 'File does not have a program associated with it'*

Any thoughts anyone? Been racking my brain for ages and can't think what to do.


----------



## gaz_j (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Explorer.exe 'File does not have a program associated with it'*

No thoughts at all? If I haven't got a fix by tomorrow am going to format the drive and re-install the operating system so thought it was worth bumping the thread on the off chance anyone knows 


Thanks very much everyone


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Explorer.exe 'File does not have a program associated with it'*

You can try the file, new task and enter cmd /k and then enter explorer to see if that will trigger it (does for me).

Failing that, put a copy of explorer.exe on a floppy and in that DOS window cd\ (gets C then cd\windows (gets windows) and then copy a:\explorer.exe


edit: you need the cmd /k

edit again: I was also able to run explorer.exe right from the a: drive clicking on it, so changing directory to a: might also work


----------



## gaz_j (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Explorer.exe 'File does not have a program associated with it'*

Hi CCT, Cheers for the reply.

I tried running cmd /k and it keeps coming up saying the same error. 'The file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action. Create an association in the folder options control panel.'


I have tried putting explorer.exe on a disk but the same error message comes up 'file does not have a program associated......'


Think I'm just gong to have to reinstall  Had a look round loads of forums and no one seems to have got this fixed when its happened to them.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Explorer.exe 'File does not have a program associated with it'*

Instead of just typing "explorer.exe" go search for it manually, that may be the problem.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Explorer.exe 'File does not have a program associated with it'*

Rather than a wipe-reinstall, how about a new profile and transfer?

Worth trying?

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/811151


----------



## gaz_j (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Explorer.exe 'File does not have a program associated with it'*

Undocked, Yes i have tried tha tand still no luck. Thanks for the suggestion though.


CCT, is there anyway I can do that only using task manager? I am unable to get into control panel etc... or even onto the start bar so don't think I'll be able to create a new profile.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Explorer.exe 'File does not have a program associated with it'*

Why would you need to get into the control panel? If you feel you might be able to resolve your problem using something in the control panel, tell me and I'll get you the shortcut for it so you can easily execute it using task manager.


----------



## gaz_j (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Explorer.exe 'File does not have a program associated with it'*

If I could get into control panel then folder options I could do what the error message is saying but I don't think I will be able to.

What is the best way to create a profile? Normally I right click my computer, then go to manage, then users etc....


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Explorer.exe 'File does not have a program associated with it'*

Why would you want to create a profile? In this type of situation, that wouldn't help.


----------



## gaz_j (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Explorer.exe 'File does not have a program associated with it'*

Oh right I was just trying to do what CCT suggested. Have I read what he said in the wrong way?


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Explorer.exe 'File does not have a program associated with it'*

Maybe he's right, I dunno. I'm just going by personal experiences and that's never worked for me, but you know - it might.

Check this link[1] out.

[1] http://support.microsoft.com/kb/192806


----------



## gaz_j (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Explorer.exe 'File does not have a program associated with it'*

Thanks for the link. That will come in handy 

Unfortunately I am having the same problems running .cpl files as .exe files so it will not load. Thank you for the suggestion anyway.

Think I will have to just reinstall and then drill into the external uses head how important regular back ups are!


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Explorer.exe 'File does not have a program associated with it'*

I like to think of reinstalling as a last option, so work with me to find out the problem at hand, I'm actually kind of curious myself now. 

Reinstalling is still your option though, just make sure to backup all your data before doing the do.


----------



## gaz_j (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Explorer.exe 'File does not have a program associated with it'*

So do I undocked but I'm not sure what root to take from here. Literally all I have access to is task manager. I can't run *any* .exe's or .cpl's (the 2 extensions I have tried). 

I am unable to back up the data before I wipe so obviously reinstall of OS is my last option too LOL

I am just running a Bart PE Chkdsk that my manager gave to me on CD. Hopefully this will pick up a problem. I have asked him for help on this but he is as stumped as me.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Explorer.exe 'File does not have a program associated with it'*

Well, do as you wish. Glad I could be of ...some.. help. Have a good one.

Remember to always mark thread as solved!


----------



## gaz_j (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Explorer.exe 'File does not have a program associated with it'*

Thanks very much for the help undocked. I will wait to see what the chkdsk comes up with then Post a report on here and mark as solved.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Explorer.exe 'File does not have a program associated with it'*

Sure thing.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Explorer.exe 'File does not have a program associated with it'*

'When I start the laptop everything is fine. The novell log on screen appears. I type in the username and password and click ok. The users background appears but then nothing else. I can Ctrl + Alt + Del and run task manager.'

I assumed (wrongly?) that, since you are logging in, you could log in as Administrator or another user also and that they worked.


----------



## gaz_j (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Explorer.exe 'File does not have a program associated with it'*

Oh ok I can see where you got that from. Sorry I should have explained myself better. And I shoulnd't have written 'the users background appears'. I would have came to the same conclusion as you.

I have managed to find some freeware online that reassigns file associations. I can now get explorer.exe to run with no error messages but it instantaniously closes again.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Explorer.exe 'File does not have a program associated with it'*

If you are a service agent/tech and have the adapter and the HD is removable, you might slave it, scan and clean it, reinstall it and do a Repair Install.

If not, do you have a UBCD4Win scanner boot disk made up?


----------



## gaz_j (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Explorer.exe 'File does not have a program associated with it'*

chkdsk didnt find any errors :s

Brilliant idea CCT. I'm going to get on that now. Thanks very much. Annoyed I don't know what the problem was but atleast there's a way around it.

Thanks again everyone


----------



## DarrenDF (Nov 4, 2010)

You are likely missing some keys and values in the registry:
Do the following:
-Go to the Start menu
-Click Run
-Type Regedit

Go to the following:

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\Shell
under Shell, you should have the following keys:
-explore
-open
-opennewprocess
-opennewwindow
If you click twice on each item to expand them, you should see "command"

If these items are missing you will have to right click on shell and add a new key for each item above (i.e. explore, open etc.) , then do the following:

1) Right click on explore

Add a new string value and name it 'MultiSelectModel'. Then click twice on 'MultiSelectModel' and under Value type 'Document'.
Add a new D-WORD (32 bit value) and name it 'LaunchExplorerFlags'. Then click twice on 'LaunchExplorerFlags' and give it a Hex value of 18.
Add another string value and name it 'ProgrammaticAccessOnly'. You don't need to double click as there's no value to assign.
Finally, add a new key and name it 'command'.
2) Right click on 'command' under 'explore'. Add a new string value and 
name it 'DelegateExecute'. Double click on it and type in the following
value {11dbb47c-a525-400b-9e80-a54615a090c0}.

3) Right click on open

Add a new string value and name it 'MultiSelectModel'. Then click twice on 'MultiSelectModel' and under Value type 'Document'.
Add a new key under open and name it 'command' (as above).
4) Right click on 'command' under 'open'. Add a new string value and 
name it 'DelegateExecute'. Double click on it and type in the following
value {11dbb47c-a525-400b-9e80-a54615a090c0}.

5) Right click on opennewprocess

Add a new string value and name it MUIVerb. Then double click on it and under value type '@shell32.dll,-8518'. (Don't include quotes).
Add a new string value and name it 'MultiSelectModel'. Then click twice on 'MultiSelectModel' and under Value type 'Document'.
Add a new string value and name it 'Extended'. You don't need to double click on this as there's no value to type in.
Add a new D-WORD (32 bit value) and name it 'LaunchExplorerFlags'. Then click twice on 'LaunchExplorerFlags' and give it a Hex value of 3.
Add another string value and name it ExplorerHost. Double click on it and under value type {ceff45ee-c862-41de-aee2-a022c81eda92}.
6) Right click on 'command' under 'opennewprocess'. Add a new string
value and name it 'DelegateExecute'. Double click on it and type in the
following value {11dbb47c-a525-400b-9e80-a54615a090c0}.

7) Right click on opennewwindow

Add a new string value and name it MUIVerb. Then double click on it and under value type '@shell32.dll,-8517'. (Don't include quotes).
Add a new string value and name it 'MultiSelectModel'. Then click twice on 'MultiSelectModel' and under Value type 'Document'.
Add a new D-WORD (32 bit value) and name it 'LaunchExplorerFlags'. Then click twice on 'LaunchExplorerFlags' and give it a Hex value of 1.
Add a new string value and name it 'OnlyInBrowserWindow'. You don't need to double click on this as there's no value to type in.
8) Right click on 'command' under 'opennewwindow'. Add a new string
value and name it 'DelegateExecute'. Double click on it and type in the
following value {11dbb47c-a525-400b-9e80-a54615a090c0}.


That's it. After this you should be able to launch windows explorer from the task bar, start menu and any other places you want to launch it from.


----------

